
A giant neuron found wrapped around entire mouse brain - Jaruzel
http://www.nature.com/news/a-giant-neuron-found-wrapped-around-entire-mouse-brain-1.21539
======
merricksb
Discussed 5 months ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13730876](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13730876)

